# I don't even like myself



## travcoman45 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, the boy is in Afghanistan now. Finally got over there. The sooner he gets back home the better.

I don't even like myself right now. Most everbody been given me a wide birth (sure was quite at work taday). He will be in some of the worst areas there are. Gave him all his big toys back an will only let them travel durin the day. At least they gave him one of the new MRAP vehicles, they spoused ta be nearly bomb proof. Hope we never have ta find out. Other good thing bout the MRAP is the turret be enclosed.

I need ta find some way a blowin off some steam, ain't sure what that gonna be just yet. Gonna be a long pull till next August. Sure hope they don't extend his stay this time. Were pushin our luck an awfull long way this time round.   

/ message  sig


----------



## tbakko (Nov 22, 2010)

We are praying for all our sons & daughters over there.


----------



## 5lakes (Nov 22, 2010)

One of my former Scouts (an Eagle) is there now. I know his family, as well. I can only imagine what they're going through waiting for him to come home. While I would never try to pretend to know what they (or you) are going through, I do know how I feel, having a young man who became a friend, in such a position.

I pray every day for Mike, I will add your boy to that prayer. Well, OK, I pray for all of them, but now I have two that get "special attention."

Take care,

Jerry aka 5lakes


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tip ill be praying for your family.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 22, 2010)

Tip I wish I could say something that would help you during this stressful time but I know there's nothing that can be said. I will pray for him and your family.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 23, 2010)

Our Family is also praying for the troops.

Todd


----------



## brdprey (Nov 23, 2010)

may god protect your children (all those whose children are over there)

while they do a job to protect a country that hates them. imho.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2010)

Tip as the father if a soldier also I can feel your pain and heartache. All I can say is SKYPE is a great thing. Maybe your son can get a lap top and then he can call you on skype and you could see him and talk to him also. Most bases do have WiFi and the soldiers can use their laptops then. Our son was in Iraq and he did 3 tours and he is out of country right now. So I wish That I would have known before he shipped out I would have told you about the mini laptop they are cheap and pretty darn rugged to. They can fit into his leg pocket so he can take it with hom and leave it in the camp. I feel for you tip and wewill pray for your son's healthy return. It's really hard the first time and we know your pain. It's hard I wouldn't lie to you but you will make and as far as blowing off steam go wrestle a tree or something saf like that. It will make you feel better too.If you need anything just post it or you can PM me if you need.


----------



## dforbes (Nov 23, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your son, as well as the rest of our troops. If you feel yourself getting depressed, don't be to proud to seek professional help. I spent 20 years being to stubern and hard headed to seek help. When I finally did talk with somebody it was amazing how much better I felt.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2010)

Prayers from here go with your fine son, and all the other sons & daughters in that mess.

Don't know what to tell you---My parents went through the same thing with two sons.

Just gotta keep the prayers and hopes up.

Bear


----------



## smokermark (Nov 23, 2010)

The heartache you feel must be enormous. I will pray for your precious son's safe return home to you and your family.


----------



## mudduck (Nov 23, 2010)

Prayers from here go with your fine son, and all the other sons & daughters in that mess.

GOD will be with him all the way and when you see him next year think him for me and all of our family'sGOD GO  thatt 

that are safe and free

GOD BLESS THEM ALL


----------



## ak1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I wish all the best for your son. May he return home safely.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 23, 2010)

Our prayers are with you and your son Tip.

Tip you might send TJohnson his address as Todd is getting together some care packages to sent to soldiers over there...  That way your son would know that all of us are thinking about him...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100362/smokers-for-soldiers


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 23, 2010)

Pulling for you and your son, and all the kids over there.  Just had our first big snow, and my kids' friend, Bob, who's in Afghanistan now, was always the first one to drag them all out to play in it, we're thinking of him today.  Hope the time passes quickly for you both and your son, and that he is home safe and sound ASAP.


----------



## igolf2 (Nov 23, 2010)

God bless you and your son - Bravery is not only the person in harms way but the parents and loved ones safe at home - Our prayers are with your son, and you and your family.


----------



## fishwrestler (Nov 23, 2010)

A big thank you goes out to your son and your family. Thank him for serving our country.

Robert


----------

